# St. George Island



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We just returned from St. George Island State Park. We were told about it by some camping friends this past Summer and made our first trip in October. Loved it so much, when our Holiday travel plans fell through we were fortunate enough to find a spot. If you enjoy hiking, fishing, the beach, old fishing towns, or just relaxing, this park is a must do. We did Topsail last June as part of the Southeastern Rally, and to me, St. George beats it hands down. Much more like camping at the beach. Mid way through our stay a OB loft arrived. I wasn't able to ever catch up with them, but did run into another OB owner that arrived the day before we left. I told them about Outbackers.com so hopefully we can bring some new folks on board. Happy New Year all.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Jeff. 
John and I have not been to St George Island, however, we have been to St. Joe Peninsula SP. We are curious if you have ben to Henderson Beach just west of Topsail? It is our favorite. Phillip


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Hello Jeff.
> John and I have not been to St George Island, however, we have been to St. Joe Peninsula SP. We are curious if you have ben to Henderson Beach just west of Topsail? It is our favorite. Phillip


I haven't made it to Henderson, but have heard great things about it. I was telling someone today, the "bad" thing about discovering St. George is that it has become our "distant" destination. With 3 kids under 11, you can imagine all of our traveling happens on weekends and long holiday weekends which limits our distance. We usually shoot for campgrounds within an hour or so drive for the normal weekend and within 2-3 hours for the 3 day weekends. Since we have enjoyed St. George so much, we haven't really figured out a way to justify the additional 2-3 hours of driving to get to the Destin area. With all that said, we are looking forward to camping with you guys in a couple of weeks....assuming you are still on for the RV show in Tampa.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Tampa RV Show in 2 weeks - for sure!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Us too...see you then!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Jeff, your post inspired John and I to change our June trip to Topsail Hill State Park to St. George Island State Park. After reading your post, we did some research and looked at a lot of google photos and it looks so beautiful. We thought we should check it out. We will be there 5 nights and then head up to Florida Caverns for 2 nights. Looking forward the new campground and beach experience. Phillip and John


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Jeff, your post inspired John and I to change our June trip to Topsail Hill State Park to St. George Island State Park. After reading your post, we did some research and looked at a lot of google photos and it looks so beautiful. We thought we should check it out. We will be there 5 nights and then head up to Florida Caverns for 2 nights. Looking forward the new campground and beach experience. Phillip and John


Great to see you are going to give it a shot. I am sure you will not be disappointed. Now, not to steer you again, but if you haven't tried Three Rivers State Park in Sneads Florida, it is worth the look. It is about 20 miles or so from the Caverns State Park. We have stayed at Three rivers twice now, last MLK day, and then we stayed there again on our way to the rally at Topsail last year. A small campground with about 30-40 spots, but very nice (heated and a/c comfort station believe it or not.) We drove over and visited the caverns at Caverns State Park while at Three Rivers last Jan. Drove through the sites at the Cavern's SP and weren't all that impressed, of course it was rainy weather and that didn't help.) Three Rivers is great for hiking, biking and fishing if you are into fishing. The park is where three rivers converge (go figure) and form a lake. Very laid back and relaxing.

Let us know what dates your are planning on hitting St. George in June. We haven't made our final camping reservations yet, but definitely want to hit St. George in the Summer. We have received a word of warning for the summer months there.....Mosquitos.

Jeff


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Three Rivers is kinda "woodsie ", ain't a lot to do unless you like hiking and fishing. Not a place for the average teenager. A few years ago Three Rivers was on my monthly travels. I stayed there the first Sunday of the month for several years. Once I pulled in and it was near full, huh, ain't never seen so many people. 
Apparently most of the fishermen who camp there save up their extra fish and then have a free fish fry every year. I made out like a bandit! Fish and cheese grits , swamp cabbage and fried okra. A *******'s dream!
Also in that neck of the woods is , Falling Waters State Park. A 65 foot waterfall , in a flat pasture? I heard about it and did not believe it until I stayed there a few times. A small stream running thru a pine forest runs into a "sink hole " and falls somewhere underground. The have a set of stairs that you can walk down into the sink! Swimming hole and hiking or bring your horses.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We went to St. George a couple of years ago on spring bring with the kids. Nice private sites, lots of palmeto and other bushes in between. Also lots of ***** and possums and good size gator that lives up by the dump station. It drove my girls crazy cuz the cell phone reception at that end of the island is real spoty. Our break was kinda early that year and the water was still cold but the beaches were very nice. The water goes to about knee deep and then drops to about shoulder and back up to the sand bar. We did see some good size sharks in that sweet spot inside the sandbar but they were just fishing.... hehehehe. ---Mike


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

St George was a nice park, but with all the restrictions placed on dogs it wasn't for us. There really wasn't many places to walk your dog in the park and of course when we were there no dogs allowed on the beach.

Ron W.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Interesting thread. A couple weeks back we researched St George and all the others in the area. We ended up booking 3 nites at Topsail and 3 nites at Grayton. Should we make a daytrip to St George? We like to hike but we also camp with our dog and it seemed like St George was a little stricter on dogs.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> Interesting thread. A couple weeks back we researched St George and all the others in the area. We ended up booking 3 nites at Topsail and 3 nites at Grayton. Should we make a daytrip to St George? We like to hike but we also camp with our dog and it seemed like St George was a little stricter on dogs.


Since we only camp with Buttons our cat (who I usually pitch out in the middle of the night because he is attacking all of the blinds and anything else that moves) I cannot comment on the dog situation. You definitely need to take a ride and check the park out....I think you will be impressed and I guarantee it will be on your future list.


----------

